# Is the NL dog friendly



## avonlulu (Jul 22, 2012)

S the NL dog friendly, do most apartments allow them


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Strangely enough that differs from complex to complex and the size of the dog. In general I tend to say no issue though.


----------



## marc1977 (Aug 5, 2012)

You will be required to pay tax on your dog also,the same as everything in Holland.I have dogs but never paid it but I believe that there is a substansial fine if you dont.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Fees are between 60-90€/year for a dog. There is a mandatory cleaning policy within city limits. Most apartments allow smaller dogs but larger ones depends on the VVE rules (the group of owners typically have a set of rules for the building). Outside most people are neutral towards dogs.


----------



## marc1977 (Aug 5, 2012)

I do agree,Holland is a pet loving country,unlike some of the other EU countries.Usually it states in the tenancy agreement if pets are allowed.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

you could also ask your landlord if they allow pets and offer to pay for damage, that's what i did. It's rather a pet friendly country- too pet friendly. i don't like seeing dogs in restaurants or shops. really gross!


----------

